

Robotic Submarine launched Coolness redefined.. - e27sg
http://www.e27.sg/2009/09/23/roboscubacom-launches-first-independant-robot-on-makeaffinity/

======
noonespecial
I'm way more impressed by the company linking robot and web.

<http://www.makeaffinity.com/>

Not to many web startups these days make me stop and go wha- _huh_!? This one
did.

Hey, Trevor, I've got a million dollar idea... how do you feel about QA going
to a strip club?

